# Grand Canyon Outfitters



## riverrafter (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking for reviews on Grand Canyon river outfitters, have gone with Ceiba & Moenkopi so was wondering about ProRiver & Reo.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Moenkopi site:mountain buzz.com

Ceiba site:mountain buzz.com.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn autocorrect. No space b/w mountainbuzz.com.


----------



## wayne23 (Dec 30, 2014)

I like Pro have used them twice an they did great. Just got off trip an we used Canyon Rio, the drivers were great... the gear not so much


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wayne23 (Dec 30, 2014)

It was just one boat an shitters.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## superpuma (Oct 24, 2003)

CEIBA!!x2.Great gear,extra good food topnotch service


----------



## riverrafter (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you for the advice, I really appreciate your taking time to reply.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

just off a Canyon Reo trip. The gear was pathetic their crew was great.


----------



## noneuclidean (Aug 2, 2013)

I really like PRO. They were recommended to me by friends who worked at Canyon REO, and I intend on using them for my future trips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mowgli (Feb 24, 2010)

Just did a 2nd trip with Moenkopi. 
The good:
Great customer service
Friendly helpful staff
Food quality was really good
Ice. Still had over75lb after 17 days
Gear in general was solid. Many new items like sat phone and electric water pump(really nice). 



The needs work:
1 leaky boat had to be pumped daily from the beginning of trip. 
Biminis that we ordered were virtually useless. Chose not to bring them with. 
Although there was never a lack of calories several meals were incomplete. No rice for fish or no potatoes for steaks or no lox to go with the bagels etc. 
Menu and boat maps were not as complete and well done as they have been in the past. 

All and all, I'd definitely use them again. 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Canyon REO was great for our food pack. They supplied coolers with the pack we got. Everything was labeled in each day's rocket box, coolers were packed for each day's meals with a produce cooler and a couple of crates for produce as the exception. One or two recipes called for red onions, which were not packed. That was the only mistake. At the take out there was a text apologizing for this oversight. The food was very good and plentiful. Never once were we hungry whatsoever. Even after losing day 19s rocket box on a flip at crystal, we had an abundance of food from prior meals to cover it.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## avondan (May 5, 2011)

Just got off a 16 day trip that was outfitted by Canyon REO. I would highly recommend them! We used their Deluxe service, and they handled all gear (minus sleeping and personal gear) as well as food and shuttles. The gear was certainly adequate for our trip (not as described by other posts), and the food was exceptional! Had more than one encounter with folks using other outfitters, and they were complaining about their food. We were eating steaks and fresh veggies late into the trip, and had ice at the takeout. Organization was top-notch, and we were not lacking for one item. If I am lucky enough to organize another trip on the Grand Canyon, I'll be calling Canyon again...


----------

